# MkIV GLI Steering Wheel Swap?



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

First and foremost, Happy New Year everyone
______________________________________________________________

I have an opportunity to pick up a nice 3-spoke steering wheel with airbag. I've read and heard that they would be a direct swap for our NBs.
Has anyone done this swap and could share their thoughts about the remove & replace process along with their overall thoughts on making the swap after running with it for some time? 

Thanks


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Happy New Year!

Yep it bolts-up fine, great mod. I've been running a MK4 R32 steering wheel for the past year or so. Getting the stock wheel off is kind of a pain, you need to move spring clips inside to release the steering wheel. Practice with the GLI wheel a bit before you try it. I just use a 8" flat-blade screwdriver.

You could save yourself a lot of hassle if you buy this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Steering..._Automotive_Tools&hash=item233443c52d&vxp=mtr

The center bolt is triple square but a normal T55 torx bit works perfect. The airbag is plug and play, but make sure the battery is disconnected when messing around with airbags.

Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks, man. I appreciate the response. Got any pics of that R32 wheel in place? Bet it looks bad-a**


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

SMG8vT said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Yep it bolts-up fine, great mod. I've been running a MK4 R32 steering wheel for the past year or so. Getting the stock wheel off is kind of a pain, you need to move spring clips inside to release the steering wheel. Practice with the GLI wheel a bit before you try it. I just use a 8" flat-blade screwdriver.
> 
> ...


Just bought that tool after trying to get a screwdriver in there last weekend...


----------



## HUNTERDOG (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm sorry to say but it's not going to work. The 2004 and newer Beetles have a different airbag set up due to the PODs system (passenger occupancy detection). The air bag in your car (and mine) has two connections where the three spoke out of the Jetta/GTIs only has one. 

I am determined to find a way to make it work though. May need to recode the system. If you figure it out please post up.
I have an R32 wheel I am dying to install.


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

After some research, I found out that I must find a clockspring for an earlier MKIV with ESP since mine has it.

I found a used, working clockspring from a MKIV Jetta GLI, with ESP. It has the single connector that will work with the new steering wheel's single airbag connector. Everything looks like it would work, the connections, etc. I had everything pulled off last night but, for the life of me, couldn't get these connections at the back of my current clockspring to release.

So I put everything back together last night and am trying to find a way to get these connections out of my current clockspring so I can install my new (used) one and reconnect.

Here's a pic:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Why not just run a newer airbag?


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

I screwed my current clockspring up earlier, so I needed another and got one that would work with the setup I bought. I have one that I'm pretty sure would work, just can't get those damned connectors off. Never thought about trying to find a newer MKIV airbag with those double airbag connections. But like I said, I accidentally pulled my clockspring apart when trying to remove the the airbag harness :thumbdown:

Going to head over to a buddy's shop tomorrow (VW & Audi specialists). He said that they are a pain in the a**, but there may be tiny clips in there. I was welcomed to bring the car over, pull everything back off & they'd help me get those connectors figured out.

Hopefully we can finally get things sorted tomorrow


----------



## HUNTERDOG (Dec 11, 2004)

I remember having a bit of trouble getting the connectors off as well. I don't remember what I did.

I don't believe there is a "newer" three spoke airbag available. The Beetle is the only one with the PODs system.
The three spoke is the same from 99.5 to 2005

I looked through the ETKA catalog and came up with nothing (from what I remember).

I thought about swapping clock springs and this that and the other but I don't want to compromise the airbag system or have the airbag light on.

I hope you get this sucker to work! Its too cold here in Illinois to mess with the car right now.

You are the same Omaha TDI on the Beetle forum I assume? I am VWDope over there.


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

HUNTERDOG said:


> I remember having a bit of trouble getting the connectors off as well. I don't remember what I did.
> 
> I don't believe there is a "newer" three spoke airbag available. The Beetle is the only one with the PODs system.
> The three spoke is the same from 99.5 to 2005
> ...


Thanks, man
Yep, that's me over there too!


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Got the connectors out & the used clockspring installed but couldn't get the steering angle sensor to work. My mechanic got it apart later that week and found that the gear was in the wrong spot. He fixed it but I have to get over there to see if it will work.

When we installed it, the airbag light was still on and the ESP light was on AND the horn still didn't work. When he has some time I'll get it back over there.
I've got the wheel on now and REALLY like the look and feel of it on there. It's like it should be on there from the factory. I've been scouring the net for weeks and haven't found anything specific to my situation. I am hoping someone has done this swap with a 2005 NB and has the right solution.

Man, I so want to get this sorted out...


----------

